# Threads peeling on tire



## luvmybike (Aug 19, 2002)

Does this mean they are wearing out and I should replace them? I am refering to are threads peeling from very near the bead. The integrity of the tire overall seems fine. I have seen this happen a on mtn bike tires and did not respond by switching them out and waited until the tread was gone. But with a road tire I got to wondering whether it was an issue because of the psi on the road tires? I actually have a new set ready to go for winter but was trying to squeeze a few more weeks out of them.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*You do mean THreads, not TReads, right?*

Far as I know, a few loose threads sticking out are nothing to worry about. I've seen it a lot on MB tires, less often on road rubber, but I usually just clip or pull them off and ride on. It's never caused a problem.
Now, if you really did mean TREADS, large chunks of rubber flying off at speed is generally considered a warning...


----------



## luvmybike (Aug 19, 2002)

I mean threads.... I think at this point in my life I would realize the issue with the tread peeling away... Then again you just never know


----------



## Terrapin (Aug 1, 2002)

luvmybike said:


> I mean threads.... I think at this point in my life I would realize the issue with the tread peeling away... Then again you just never know


If you can kind of "see" through the threads near the bead, as if half of them are gone, you need a new tire. The sidewall is failing. The tire can go out of shape in the turns which can cause all sorts of problems.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Probably not an issue*

Many brands of tires will shed a few threads from the outer edge of the casing as the rubber wears off the sidewalls. Typically not an issue. If the threads are coming from a cut in the casing, that's another story. If the sidewall is all crumbly and cracked from age, then it may be time to replace.


----------

